# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Ply ceiling

## webtubbs

I want to put a ceiling in my shed and would like to use ply. The rafters are spaced at 900mm and I'll probably use tophat for the battens. 
I like the look of 4mm hardwood brace board and it's the cheapest option, but I'm worried about it sagging. Installing it perpendicular to the battens will help quite a bit, but will it still sag with battens at 450mm? Or should I go to the slightly more expensive 7mm CD structural pine ply?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It'll sag. Even with the thin ply at 450 centres. 9mm at least and be very careful with the screws into the top hat!

----------


## Moondog55

Does a bit of sag really matter in a shed?
The old Victorian Housing Commission sleepouts used to use Masonite and nobody complained about the sag in those, well not too much and they were cheap after all.

----------


## webtubbs

Sorry, had a cancer scare in the family and completely forgot about this thread. 
Our house actually has masonite ceilings that do sag a little, but nothing ridiculous. I reckon ply laid properly shouldn't sag as much, so should be ok to use.

----------

